# Left over baked potatoes



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

What do you all do with left over baked potatoes- there were about 2 dozen left over from a banquet that DH brought home for me- I made baked potato soup with Morels tonight mmmmmm... but I have about 12 left- I do not want to waste them! Any tips?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

dice them into cubes - cook in bacon grease - serve with eggs

Slice them into thick potato chips abt 1/4" thick - fry in oil serve with anything

Cut into wedges - cover with herbs, a bit of salt, dash of Cayenne pepper, little bit of olive oil - broil till brown and crispy -- serve with steak / hamburgers


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Crispin- do you ever freeze them?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Twice-baked potatoes.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Cut into large cubes and deep fry or make potato salad.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Left over baked potato nachos 
Â© Mountain Mick Blake 2005

Cut into large cubes and deep fry and than make them into nachos, little tex/mex chilli ground beef some jack cheese and under griller melt the cheese, add a little chilli salsa and sour cream. And top with some pickled Jalapenos, yummmo MM


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Almost forgot - you could make stuffed potatoes. Heat the potatoes, cut partway through them, like you would a regular baked potato, then fill them with whatever you have - chili, beef stew, cheese, sour cream, bacon, cooked broccoli, beans, scrambled eggs, fried eggs, corned beef hash, or any combination of whatever you have lying around. We used to have this for supper frequently because it uses up all those dibs and dabs of leftovers, it's filling, it's fast and easy, and it's cheap.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Make a healthier version of fried potatoes. Cut your leftover baked potatoes in 1/2 inch cubes. Chop one onion and one bell pepper. Heat 2 or 3 tablespoons of olive oil and a skillet, add the potatoes, onion and bell pepper. Stir fry until potatoes are golden brown. Season with salt and pepper and serve.

Make Loaded Potato Skins and Baked Potato Soup.

German potato salad

Make potato egg burritos with chorizo


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Baked potato soup:
Sautee onions until almost tender, add in stock, grated carrots and some celery and simmer until all veggies are tender.
Scoop out the baked potaotes from skins and into the pot. Squish the potaotes to mix through the soup.
Heat through.
Add in cream/milk to the consistency you desire. Add black pepper and whatever else you would like herb/spice wise.

It is the quickest and easiest way to make potato soup.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Scoop out the potatoes in the middle, mash and have mashed potatoes or potatoe pancakes. Take the skins and make those yummy appetizer thingys called potatoe skins----add shredded cheese, diced green onion, bacon bits and broil till gooey. Then slather with sour cream!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I usually dice them and fry them for breakfast.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I like to stuff leftover baked potatoes. You can put almost anything in them. They taste great and they freeze very well.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> What do you all do with left over baked potatoes- there were about 2 dozen left over from a banquet that DH brought home for me- I made baked potato soup with Morels tonight mmmmmm... but I have about 12 left- I do not want to waste them! Any tips?


I make german potato salad a lot. I've also just fried them kind of like hashbrowns that are more squishy.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I bake extra just to cut in half and grate into a hot skillet for hash browns.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i just add fish,onions etc. and make fish cakes. ~Georgia.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We bake extra potatoes on purpose to use. 

I dice onions and add to some olive oil. Then I add the potatoes which have been diced (large though). Add fresh mushrooms, a little garlic, some sweetcorn and cook until the potatoes are nicely browned. Just before you dish them up, shut off the heat and grate some cheese over them. Salt and pepper to taste, and serve.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

They are great for snacks right out of the fridge, put just a little butter on one end, slice off about half inch, eat, add a little butter, slice, eat, repeat till they are gone!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I dont want to steal the thread but I REALLY need a good receipe for German Potato Salad!!! I love it and I cant find a decent receipe. thanks!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

I recently made some fried potato balls. Leftover baked potatos mashed up with and egg, a baked sweet potato, salt, pepper, sharp cheddar, probably some flour to help it stick together, maybe some herbs. I was frying fish and this seemed like a good idea. If I remember right, the first batch didn't have the flour and I had a lot of tiny potato balls because it all broke apart. So, if you want to attempt this delicious adventure, make sure you have a sticky batter.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

fellini123 said:


> Ok I dont want to steal the thread but I REALLY need a good receipe for German Potato Salad!!! I love it and I cant find a decent receipe. thanks!!!
> 
> Alice in Virginia


I'm sorry, I don't really use a recipe. I just brown some onions and bacon, then lay aside the bacon to crumble. Toss in the potatoes, add mustard, vinegar, sugar, crumbled bacon and stir. I serve it warm. We eat it a couple of times a week.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have a German potato salad recipe, but French potato salad is really tasty. It's cooked potatoes with the dressing made of olive oil, red wine vinegar, salt pepper, sliced green onions.

Make it long enough ahead so the dressing has time to soak into the potatoes.

Cheap, easy, and delicious.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I slice them in long strips, toss with some olive oil and fresh herbs and grill them.
I also make traditional potato salad, twice baked potatoes, scalloped potatoes, heck... I bake extra on purpose, it saves energy!

Debbie


----------

